# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Pagamento ICI in dubbio..........casa rurale....

## armando77

Salve signori. Mi occorre una consulenza da voi esperti per risolvere il mio caso.
Ho un immobile considerata pericolante dal comune quindi zona rossa dal 1976 quando una notte di novembre alle 3,00  la casa ha incominciato a spaccarsi e per fortuna io mio padre, mia mamma e mia sorella siamo riusciti a fuggire. Da quel momento l'abitazione è stata accertata in pericolo dai vigili del fuoco e dal tecnico comunale. Sull'atto dell'immobile era considerata abitazione agricola (casa rurale) e non mi sono mai preoccupato ne mio padre ne io di pagare l'ICI. Oggi in data odierna mi arriva l'equitalia che dal 2000 vuole il pagamento dell'ICI a rate ovviamente e per lo + con gli interessi. Domanda: devo pagare?? Un mi amico geometra (si lo so non è il suo campo) mi ha detto di no in quanto la casa ha subito una frana ed è in pericolo di stabilità e anche perchè la stessa era considerata casa rurale e quindi non soggetto all'ICI. Ecco, vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate e come mi devo comportare, grazie 1000.

----------


## RENA84

L'affermazione casa rurale è generica. Si avrà sicuramente una casa rurale se l'immobile è allibrato solamente al catasto terreni e quindi non ha reddito perchè accorpato nel terreno agricolo a cui è asservito. Negli altri casi ha una rendita catastale e quindi bisogna dimostrare la ruralità nel senso che serve ad un fondo condotto da persona iscritta al registro delle imprese agricole e che il fondo stesso sia di almeno 10000 metri quadrati.
Nel caso rappresentato se non si dimostra la ruralità e l'iimobile risulta inagibile occorreva pagare l'ICI sulla metà della rendita catastale.

----------


## armando77

Innanzitutto grazie per la risposta. Gli ettari sono ben 5 di cui uliveto, ficheto, ect. per decenni mi nonna, mia zia, mio papà hanno raccolto le olive per ricavarne l'olio ma non penso che erano iscritte ad registro delle imprese agricole.L'immmobile fino al 2004 non era in catasto ovviamente non aveva una reddita catastale..........come deo comportarmi per cercare di non pagare l'ICI che purtroppo a mia insaputa non sapevo di pagare...........grazie.

----------


## RENA84

In base a quale rendita è stata calcolata l'ICI dal comune e poi EQUITALIA ?
Una visura catastale fatta oggi cosa riporta dell'immobile ?

----------


## armando77

> In base a quale rendita è stata calcolata l'ICI dal comune e poi EQUITALIA ?
> Un visura catastale fatta oggi cosa riporta dell'immobile ?

  Risulta accatastata in data 15 Marzo 2005 con una reddita di 1180 (mi pare non ho la visura a portata di mano). Ma non vanno in prescrizione dopo 5 anni=? no perchè questi pagamenti si riferiscono all'anno 2000 al 2005!!! :Confused:  e l'altro giorno mi è arrivata la lettera di equitalia che mi dice di pagare.....cosa mi dici?? Devo andare da un commercialista?? dimmi qualcosa in + se puoi, mi rendoconto che non hai molte info........... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## RENA84

In merito alla prescrizione occorre precisare che i 5 anni riguardano l'accertamento già fatto nel senso che hai dovuto ricevere un accertamento con cartolina verde da parte del comune al quale non ha dato esito e quindi si è passati alla cartella esattoriale EQUITALIA. E' quell'accertamento che andava fatto entro il 2005 cerca di verificare.
Per il resto mi occorre avere indicazioni sulla visura storica dell'immobile devi cercare di farla fare al catasto è gratis e farmi sapere i dati dal 2000 in poi.

----------


## armando77

Ok, dammi tempo...lunedi mi darò da fare tanto adesso le visure sono on line. Grazie per la disponibilità. 
Ah, da quello che mi ricordo non mi hanno notificato nulla il comune come verifico se ho ricevuto l'avviso prima del 2006??

----------


## RENA84

Vai al comune e vedi se sono in possesso di una cartolina verde firmata da te o familiari come ricevuta di ritorno. Oppure se non hanno trovato nessuno in casa hanno l'attestato di deposito presso la Posta che equivale a notifica.
Considera che se non c'è stata questa notifica puoi fare ricorso in Commissione Tributaria e chiedere l'annullamento.

----------


## armando77

> Vai al comune e vedi se sono in possesso di una cartolina verde firmata da te o familiari come ricevuta di ritorno. Oppure se non hanno trovato nessuno in casa hanno l'attestato di deposito presso la Posta che equivale a notifica.
> Considera che se non c'è stata questa notifica puoi fare ricorso in Commissione Tributaria e chiedere l'annullamento.

  Se non la trovano in comune vale lo stesso discorso? (che qui può accadere) :Stick Out Tongue: 
come? attestato di deposito in posta vale come notifica?? Ma se nessuno ha firmato come fa a valere?

----------


## RENA84

Se il comune non ha la ricevuta firmata dall'interessato o dalle poste la notifica non è avvenuta.
Quando il postino non trova nessuno per la notifica lascia l'avviso. Se nessuno si accorge dell'avviso e nessuno va a ritirare la raccomamdata le poste fanno una nuova raccomandata che il postino firma per ricevuta al posto dell'interessato, se dopo un certo tempo questa raccomandata non viene ritirata le poste fanno un attestato di deposito che vale notifica.

----------


## armando77

Ho capito, domani vado in comune e poi dal mio geometra per farmi fare la visura storica.

----------


## RENA84

Fammi sapere

----------


## armando77

Ciao, eccomi qua. Sono andato dal mio geometra e mi ha fatto lo storico e l'immobile risulta accatastata esattamente dal 2007 prima non figura da nessuna parte, oltretutto sono state cambiate i numeri delle particelle dal 2007 in poi (non so perchè). Mi ha detto che tra 2 giorni mi prepara il ricorso da fare ma lui è sicuro che non mi tocca pagare. Adesso volevo farti vedere  se tu sei disposto le visure fatte e cosi da darmi un consiglio + tecnico.......posso chiederti magari di inviarmi la tua email?? ecco la mia in PM, grazie.

----------

